# Timeline for inheritance



## cosmo (7 Oct 2005)

Does anyone know the approximate timeline from death to your funds making thier way to the hands of your loved ones?  

Looking for typical time line from
1- death
no. of days to
2- reading of will
no. of days to
3- release of property/life insurance policies/funds etc

Thanks


----------



## Vanilla (7 Oct 2005)

There is no timeline. Generally if a solicitor holds a will and knows about a death, they will wait to be contacted by the deceaseds family. Probably if not contacted within 6 to 8 weeks( less in some circumstances), they might drop a line. Before that would be crass and intruding on peoples grief. I have had people in to me before the funeral, and I have had people take years to come into me.

After that it really depends on the assets involved. Best case scenario, about 3 months. Worst case, if there is a contest, years.


----------



## cosmo (7 Oct 2005)

Thanks Vanilla.

To take this a bit further. Once a will is read. Is there a mandatory minimum period of time that must be observed for objections before the assets can be passed to the beneficiaries.


----------



## Vanilla (7 Oct 2005)

No there is no minimum amount of time for objections before assets can pass to beneficiaries. However there is a statute of limitations which provides for time limits on claims against an estate, and even where assets have passed to beneficiaries, if a claim is within the statutory period, it can still be made and assets can be followed to the beneficiary. There is no time limit on fraud, so where assets pass fraudulently to a beneficiary a claim can be made at any time. And the time does not start to run for someone of unsound mind, or for a minor until they come of age.


----------



## cosmo (7 Oct 2005)

Thank you very much. You have answered my questions beautifully. 

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## bond-007 (8 Oct 2005)

Is there any way to force the reading of a will quickly, ie before a funeral? The reason being is so that my final wishes are respected.


----------



## Vanilla (10 Oct 2005)

If your will contains, for example, funeral directions, then the solicitor will do their best to get in contact with the executor immediately on hearing of the death. Bearing in mind though that the solicitor may not hear of the death quickly, then you should inform your executor as to where your will is and who your solicitor is and ask them to contact your solicitor immediately on your death. Many people ask for a photocopy of the will and give a copy to the executor.


----------



## bond-007 (10 Oct 2005)

Ok, is the executor legally bound to follow your instructions?


----------



## Vanilla (10 Oct 2005)

That depends on the wording of the will, and whether or not your instructions are in themselves capable of being followed legally, but generally, yes.


----------



## RainyDay (10 Oct 2005)

I have heard of cases where the instructions in the will were illegal, i.e. requesting that ashes be scattered in locations that do not permit the scattering of ashes, so tread carefully.


----------



## Vanilla (10 Oct 2005)

Yes, that is exactly the type of scenario that can and has happened. Another common request is to be buried on their land, again something which is generally incapable of being done.

However, thankfully the majority of requests are fairly normal. Directions for ones funeral can range from the most general to extremely detailed ( which flowers, which music, what passages to be read, what church, what undertaker, which graveyard).


----------

